# NHS treatment



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

Anybody else on the wait between NHS cycles??

Or had the second cycle and can tell me how long they had to wait?

I was so shocked/devastated to find out how long they make you wait in between cycles!!!


----------



## IndigoBlue (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes! 
our last treatment ended at the start of April with a BFN.   
Now waiting for a follow up appointment which they said should hopefully be in 6-8 weeks....
We just want to know how long it's likely to be before we look at private clinics  
any ideas what the current timeframe is??


----------



## littlemols (Jan 19, 2013)

NHS Wales state there must be a minimum of 9 - 12 months between Ivf cycles. These are guidelines set down by Wales Assembley, not NHS but at IVF Wales clinic in Cardiff it's about 12 months according to the nurses there. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news x


----------



## IndigoBlue (Aug 20, 2012)

Thankyou Littlemols, (and  congratulations btw - wishing you a very healthy happy pregnancy   )

wow - I didn't realise it would be quite that long    looks like we best start looking at private tx in earnest. 

 to everyone else who's stuck inthe horrible waiting limbo-land.

Indigo


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh dear I had no idea that you have to wait so long in between cycles is this charade of ivf Wales ever going to come to an end


----------

